# New Valspar Optimus and Aspire at Ace



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

I just wanted to bring to light a little info about Valspar's new paints for Ace.

The paints use a new water-based zero-VOC pigment system. The new pigments allow for brighter, more vibrant colors and better hideability than the old glycol tints. 

There is a basic contractor grade, which my store isn't carrying so I can't tell you much about that one. 

The middle grade is Aspire paint&primer, and runs pretty close to the same price as Clark and Kensington. Color blocking is pretty good, but don't be surprised if you need two coats for extreme color changes. Aspire is supposed to be pretty durable and have very little odor. The notable thing about Aspire is that it has great flow and self-leveling/smoothing properties. It's pretty difficult to get brushmarks to show up.

The top grade is Optimus paint&primer, and runs just under the price of BM Regal. I can tell you that this paint is extremely friggin durable. I watched chalk and lipstick smeared onto a board painted with Optimus flat and scrubbed off with a brillo pad, and there was no difference in the finish (no burnishing). Optimus is pretty effective at blocking out extreme colors in a single coat, and is supposed to have great spreadability/coverage.

Just trying to get a little bit of information out there, since there is so little at the moment.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Ace isn't dropping Ben Moore Are they? That would be bad Ju Ju for me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

OP do you work at Ace? Not!!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Optimus Prime. Wasn't that a character on some show? My kids would know. It's confusing when a store has too many products.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Optimus Prime. Wasn't that a character on some show? My kids would know. It's confusing when a store has too many products.


...

http://youtu.be/4f3YgZKDShw


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Had a LONG time client (Wife of Dr. SUPER picky even after6 years of providing service) show me up by locating an exact color from an ACE color deck, when I couldn't on an S.W. deck.
She then proceeded to purchase an ACE top quality material in an egshell finish.

Dang if it wasn't really nice to apply, with an above average finish.
So much so, I forgot how stupid I felt for being shown up by my client.


----------



## The Paint Lady (Oct 10, 2013)

Lazerline said:


> Ace isn't dropping Ben Moore Are they? That would be bad Ju Ju for me.


Every Ace store is independently owned, and can make their own decision on which line(s) of paint they choose to carry. If your Ace store has been a Ben Moore dealer for a long time, they'll probably stick with it. If, however, your local Ace jumped on the bandwagon when the now-defunct Ace/Ben Moore alliance came out several years ago, you may be in trouble!


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

So Chalk and Lipstick came off easily? How is that a great accomplishment lol. Anyways ACE signed a contract with Valspar so all ACE's will have to sell Valspar paint instead of Ben-Moore. True story.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

As has been mentioned, each Ace is independently owned and it will be up to them whether or not they keep or get rid of Ben Moore paints. Some are definitely keeping them, others are keeping BM but cutting down on products they keep in stock, and others are slowly phasing it out entirely.

The lipstick coming off easily is partially testament to the paint's stain resistance. The bigger thing to bear in mind though is that this was on *flat* paint and vigorously scrubbing it with a brillo pad had no ill effect, no burnishing whatsoever. It impressed me, at least.

The Optimus has pretty solid adhesion as well. The representative showed us two wooden blocks that had been painted and stuck together and left to dry and cure. Aside from using a hammer and chisel, those blocks were not coming apart. They did this just to show off in general the quality of adhesion, and joked that you could sell it as glue. Goofy representatives...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Criard, do you work for Ace? Because all your posts are touting their paints.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Criard, do you work for Ace? Because all your posts are touting their paints.


Not that different then this guy. http://www.painttalk.com/f2/behr-did-job-26004/index3/
:whistling2:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> Had a LONG time client (Wife of Dr. SUPER picky even after6 years of providing service) show me up by locating an exact color from an ACE color deck, when I couldn't on an S.W. deck.
> She then proceeded to purchase an ACE top quality material in an egshell finish.
> 
> Dang if it wasn't really nice to apply, with an above average finish.
> So much so, I forgot how stupid I felt for being shown up by my client.


We were doing a Shaws supermarket couple years ago and we used Valspar paint inside and out as it was spec at the time. We liked the deep colors covered great I was told PPG owns them ?? I wouldn't go out of my way to get it but in a pinch its useable for sure . I don buy my paint in big box stores unless I'm in a jam but for some that's all there that's around. As for the op have no clue if he's a painter or to but good info to know although it could be biased.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> We were doing a Shaws supermarket couple years ago and we used Valspar paint inside and out as it was spec at the time. We liked the deep colors covered great I was told PPG owns them ?? I wouldn't go out of my way to get it but in a pinch its useable for sure . I don buy my paint in big box stores unless I'm in a jam but for some that's all there that's around. As for the op have no clue if he's a painter or to but good info to know although it could be biased.


A former VP from PPG, Richard Rompala, was president and CEO of Valspar for about ten years, ending in 2005. That's the only PPG/Valspar connection that I know about.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Not a big fan of Ace paint. Used some of their Royal line once and it was some of the worse paint I ever used. And just a few days ago I had to (provided by HO) use some Ace oil primer. It did not level at all, and I had to sand before putting on the finish coat. Luckily it was just a door frame that I was painting.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> A former VP from PPG, Richard Rompala, was president and CEO of Valspar for about ten years, ending in 2005. That's the only PPG/Valspar connection that I know about.


As far as I know There is no real Valspar PPG connection. PPG owns Olympic which is sold at lowes but that is close as it gets. If You know differently share.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

People are liking the new Valspar!

A few BM customers have tried quarts of it out and have come back for more. There are some BM loyalists who won't touch anything else, sure, but there has been at least one Aura and one Regal user who have now switched to Optimus and a couple Ben users have switched to Aspire. 
They're loving the quality and the price :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Had a LONG time client (Wife of Dr. SUPER picky even after6 years of providing service) show me up by locating an exact color from an ACE color deck, when I couldn't on an S.W. deck.
> She then proceeded to purchase an ACE top quality material in an egshell finish.
> 
> Dang if it wasn't really nice to apply, with an above average finish.
> So much so, I forgot how stupid I felt for being shown up by my client.


Most ace products are decent, some pretty dang good. Their high end finishes are about the same price as contractor grade products from BM or SW. For the most part they offer a ton of value for the price.


----------



## DavefromToledo (Dec 2, 2013)

This guy is a rep for Valspar!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

DavefromToledo said:


> This guy is a rep for Valspar!


Ya think?


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

He says in one post his store so I think he works for Ace. Not that I think that's a bad thing. I think the way he presented it was OK. A hell of a lot better than the guys that work for Depot trying to shove their paint down someone's throat.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes, I do work at Ace.

I really am doing my darndest trying to not be heavily biased and/or cramming anything down your throats. I'm just trying to share as much information as I can give (since there is practically no info out on either paint at the moment) and keep you guys updated on how things are going along with this new paint.

Personally I would be happier if everyone bought our C&K or Royal paint, but I'm just excited to see the new Valspar gaining some traction. We knew it would be some time before it did; people were just walking by giving it sideways looks for a week before we had our first customers try a few samples and quarts, and the whole process of the "paint reinvention" program (complete paint dept overhaul) at Ace has been a nightmare. So yes, I am a little elated that the new stuff is starting to gain some footing but I'm trying to restrain myself lol


----------

